# 1959 Panther II



## phantom (Feb 10, 2017)

After Schwinns as a kid this is the bike that got me back into the hobby about thirteen years ago. Eventually sold to Tom Bosley ( No-Ballooners) in IL.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice, The Panthers are some of my favorites! I'm working on a black 61. Seems appropriate for a Panther to be black.   Did Richie Cunningham approve that sale to MrC Tom Bosley?   Or maybe it was the anti ballooner Tom Mosley??  lol


----------



## phantom (Feb 10, 2017)

LOL  you got it......I was close, c'mon, it's been over 12 years


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 10, 2017)

I've had some dealings with Mr.C. I always wondered where he came up with all those super nice noballooners that he puts up for sale.


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Feb 10, 2017)

Love the Panther II's. Still have my black( and red and blue) one. Still looking for the ever elusive green one. Bought my blue 59 Hornet from Tom. Nice to engage with you guys again from the old days of the Schwinn list. A damn shame that idiot up in Philly has driven it off of a cliff.


----------



## phantom (Feb 10, 2017)

I agree Rich, about all that happens over there now is a bunch of $50 ten speeds posted on the e bay thread. My 59 certainly wasn't the quality of yours though. Can you believe after all these years we have known each other i'm still looking for a Red 59 Phantom.


----------

